# Win a 2010 Jackson 4Fun Classic



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Chaffee County Habitat for Humanity has teamed up with CKS to raffle a Jackson Classic 4 Fun kayak. Proceeds benefit the Jenn Fisher and Cristyl Nuzum families, with the construction of their NEW HOMES in Salida this summer of 2010.
Click here for more info:
Chaffee County Habitat for Humanity Kayak Raffle « CKS PaddleFest '10
http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=426879&id=35769140592&ref=mf


----------

